# Add an Apostrophe and a Period



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I want the next update to put a period, a comma, and an apostrophe in the "alphabet" such that a person can, for instance, type "Dr. Phil" into a Wish List. Without a period, that is virtually impossible. I'm quite surprised that this hasn't been done before (perhaps not even requested previously). Any program with an apostrophe or a period in the title is unable to be typed into a wish list without these punctuation marks as being selectable.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

_"Well I told 'em right then," Fido said,
"It should be easy to see:
The crux of the biscuit is the apostrophe."_


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

SpiritualPoet said:


> I want the next update to put a period, a comma, and an apostrophe in the "alphabet" such that a person can, for instance, type "Dr. Phil" into a Wish List. Without a period, that is virtually impossible. I'm quite surprised that this hasn't been done before (perhaps not even requested previously). Any program with an apostrophe or a period in the title is unable to be typed into a wish list without these punctuation marks as being selectable.


Wow, I never noticed that. I never had to use the period or apostrophe in the wishlist so I haven't missed it but I just tried Dr. Phil and it is hard to do it without the period. However I did find a work around until they put the period in. I created a wishlist with the title keyword "Dr" and then edited the title keyword telling it I wanted to add another keyword and added "Phil" so now the title keyword is "DR * Phil" and that pulled up all the shows that had Dr. Phil in the title keyword though it also pulled up the tonight show with Jay Leno but that was because they had Dr. Phil on the show so I guess this workaround will work until they decide to add the period and apostrophe


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Whoa, a Zappa reference. 

Maybe I'm not understanding the difficulty. Periods and apostrophes are simple ignored. A title Wishlist for DR PHIL catches all of his shows, and a keyword Wishlist catches his guest appearances too.


----------



## danitaz (Oct 15, 2005)

balboa dave said:


> Whoa, a Zappa reference.
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the difficulty. Periods and apostrophes are simple ignored. A title Wishlist for DR PHIL catches all of his shows, and a keyword Wishlist catches his guest appearances too.


For me, it's not in the wishlist itself that it's a problem - I just find it annoying in the "title" to not be able to make the title a bit "prettier".

Danita


----------

